# Hello from London!



## Sabz (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello!

I've been wanting some pet mice for quite a while now and decided to do as much research as possible before actually buying some so I'm glad to have found this forum! I was planning to go to the pet shop to buy them but have seen so many people say mice from breeders are alot healthier and I hope I'll be able to find someone to buy some off in the near future.

For the time being I'm really interested in finding out as much as possible about them, so there may be lots of silly questions I ask, I've actually been browsing the forum and have learnt so much already!

Hope you've all had a wonderful Christmas and look forward to hearing from you all soon

xxx


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to FMB  What part of london do you live in?


----------



## Sabz (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for the welcomes . I'm in North West London


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a friend in Romford-are you anywhere near there?


----------



## Sabz (Dec 29, 2010)

Its on the opposite end of me ( North East'ish ) but not far, just over an hour away


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey.....welcome to FMB

:welcome1


----------

